# Step by Step Glass Etching - Video & Photos "per request"



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Well here is a step by step to give you an idea of how this works.

Step One - Glass Layout
Step Two - Divider Line for etching (determines where to lay the vinyl)
Step Three - Vinyl Laid out and weeded
Step Four - Close up of the same
Step Five - Finished Glass with lower etching
Step Six - Close up of the same.

Here is a video of the equipment that I use and the way that I do a lot of my blasting. When etching glass I average $150 per hour, plus $65 for artwork and layout. Using this panel as an example the charge for this small area cost $195. I did 4 of them plus 2 hours of design and digitizing so the over all cost to the company was $910 and it took me 3.5 hours to do this job.

Here is a video of me etching a pantry door panel.


----------



## DCW (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks very Cool!! What kind of equipment do you use?


----------

